# Miracle Detail present a 100k mileage BMW 320 2004, trashed & fixed with RupesBigfoot



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

*Miracle Detail present a 100k mileage BMW 320 2004, trashed & fixed with RupesBigfoot*

Hi All

Here we have a BMW 320 convertible with nearly 100,000 miles on the clock, 2004, so a few years old and probably never had any love since it rolled out the dealership when new. So car was living in London, and now a daily commuter and family roundabout, and washed at supermarkets and the like. Hmmm…

Anyway, as we all know, convertible cream interiors are going to get dirty really quickly if not looked after properly and maintained on a regular basis.

So, 3 days to turn this around and finished off with two layers of good old Swissvax Crystal rock, I have seen this combo keep going for two years on a car that is a daily driver and lives outside, so should be perfect for this car without getting too carried away…

Wheels refurbished, protected with Modesta BC03 wet application, Paintwork correction ensuring we have enough to play with for future polishes activities because the car is bound to get trashed again one day, might take another 9 years though!  But this is a daily driver and lives outside, so no point trying for 100% correction as there were quiet a few deep marks that were never coming out. But client doesn't want it concours condition, it ideally needed a few panels resprayed but just not the budget to allow, so armed with some touch up paint from BMW, we make a pigs ear into a silk purse and make it the best we can in the time we have.

Interior cleaned to death and steam cleaned and leather conditioned, roof cleaned and treated, not a bad turn around in 3 days considering the state of it lol. All paintwork correction carried out with Rupes Bigfoot and Zephir compound on new prototype microfibre pads that Ive been testing for a few months (will be out soon!)

Also at the end a nice little article and Advert that I will be in in a local magazine soon.


















































































http://s208.photobucket.com/user/mi...tible 100k on the clock/file-84.jpg.html[/IMG

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail
Swissvax car care http://www.swissvax.ch/


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

[/URL]

























Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail
Swissvax car care http://www.swissvax.ch/


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

Wow. Love the interior 50/50's. Some of the swirling and plain flat parts were awful. Trashed indeed.


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

:argie: Wow fantastic turnaround, like the advert as well :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

A nice little turnaround in a sensible amount of time:thumb:

As much as everyone will like the Exterior turnaround I'm more impressed by the Interior


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

The car was in rough shape, now it look like a different car. Excellent work!


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Some of the most amazing 50/50's I have seen, top stuff... :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work:thumb:


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

I love looking at posts like these. A true micracle indeed - fantastic turnaround I assume the new microfibre pads are Rupes ones? Great work, master.:thumb:


----------



## psaiko (May 8, 2009)

Great turn around!

Did you only wet send the hood? How many passes did you need with MF pad & Zephir? How did you finish the paint? (Maybe i missed this information  )


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Amazing results!


----------



## Pedro92 (May 5, 2011)

i love this kind of restoration !!! very nice job !!! :thumb:


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

Unbelievable results given the state the car was in to start. A true Grand Master of your craft.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

As good as new mate. Some nice Alpinas or twin parallels would finish the car off. Stunning results as ever.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Simply stunning work!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Top work as always Paul :thumb:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Impressive work, as expected


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

That really is a Miracle turnaround! Amazing work 

Any chance of some more pics of the finished interior? What did you use on the aged steering wheel?


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Completely restored! Looks fab!


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

Another for some finished interior pics here!

Foundation gets everywhere! Absolutely minging!
Did you manage to get the dirt out of the deep creases in the seats?


----------



## GSi_Brad (Jul 27, 2013)

Nice turn around! Paint work looked destroyed.


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

V3nom said:


> That really is a Miracle turnaround! Amazing work
> 
> Any chance of some more pics of the finished interior? What did you use on the aged steering wheel?


Whole interior was steamed at 155c and then all leather cleaned and conditioned with a lot of shampooing and wet vac'ing for the carpets.

Didnt get many pictures as it was a bit of rush that week getting 4 cars ready for collection all on the same day.

Kind Regards
Paul


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

Very nice job, the owner must have been pleased. The car was in some state before!


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

EPIC 50/50s.

Thanks.


----------



## Richard. (May 3, 2011)

Impressive turnaround! They got parts dirty that I didn't know it was possible to get dirty!

The colour change on that leather...Christ.


----------



## Captain Peanut (Apr 19, 2011)

Great turnaround, some of the before shots of the interior turned my stomach


----------



## waxygordon (Aug 18, 2013)

Really good end result , how anyone can let there car get so dirty in the first place is beyond me , some savage foundation build up on the interior controls and buttons ! - a woman's car by any chance ??


----------



## jcp (Oct 2, 2010)

fantastic turnaround as always , thats the kind of detailing that everyone enjoys seeing 
bet the owner was in shock when they seen it ? 
whats more enjoyable for you to do , a garage queen or a daily driver like this ?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

The cost of the detail might well have been more than the car was worth, worth a bit more now though.


----------



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

Love the 50/50 on the seats. Simply sublime finish, a true master at work


----------



## 636 (Oct 23, 2012)

Some of the best 50/50's ive seen for ages! Cracking!


----------



## Lourensz (Jul 15, 2013)

Amazing job, looks brand new!


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

Nice work on the car but good grief, talk about blowing your own trumpet with those blurbs. Unrivaled?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2013)

Looks great dude :thumb:


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

ImDesigner said:


> Nice work on the car but good grief, talk about blowing your own trumpet with those blurbs. Unrivaled?


pmsl, I didnt write it!


----------



## Albert81 (Dec 1, 2013)

Excellent work Paul !!


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Paul is yellow m3 yours? 

Seen it in a few of your pictures and details now


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

As good as it gets :buffer: Awesome results :thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Now thats how it should be done :thumb:

Great work 

kelly


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Stunning results Paul :thumb:


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Rascal_69 said:


> Paul is yellow m3 yours?
> 
> Seen it in a few of your pictures and details now


No it was just with me for a while.


----------



## Inge (Jun 7, 2013)

What a bit of TLC can do to the outside and inside. Mega job done!


----------



## FabrizioTDI (May 6, 2011)

Amazing


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

I literally shuddered at some if those interior shots ... How can people sit in a car in that state 
Great turn around hope the new owners appreciate it and look after it :thumb:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That was one filthy car interior, great turnaround!


----------

